

ClojureCL – Parallel Computations with OpenCL 2.0 in Clojure - ranit
http://clojurecl.uncomplicate.org/

======
orthecreedence
This is a bit of a name clash with Clozure CL, a common lisp implementation.
[http://ccl.clozure.com/](http://ccl.clozure.com/)

